# Give This a try



## CharlieFreak (Nov 19, 2012)

You should all try to let out a good cry. And I don't mean like a normal cry I mean a deep sob about how shitty your life is. Like a cry from your gut where you surrender to everything in your life and you feel like a little child. Every time I do this it has brought me closer to feeling all my emotions, and zero DP. It's painful but so worth it. Just give up trying to be so strong and let it out. Put on a song to make you start crying then just ride the train. You'll most likely start realize why you're crying too.


----------



## Andre (Jun 2, 2013)

yes that really works, its an awesome feeling... but things come back to "normal" after a while...


----------



## CharlieFreak (Nov 19, 2012)

Andre said:


> yes that really works, its an awesome feeling... but things come back to "normal" after a while...


what do you mean by this?


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

As in, he cries, only to feel temporary relief until the pain returns. Then he has to cry again.


----------



## CharlieFreak (Nov 19, 2012)

Jurgen said:


> As in, he cries, only to feel temporary relief until the pain returns. Then he has to cry again.


The more I do it the less scared I am of feeling actual pain. Learning not to be afraid of being emotional in every aspect of my life


----------



## Andre (Jun 2, 2013)

Luke_Mahoney said:


> what do you mean by this?


I meant that crying (hard) makes you 'recover temporarily', at least for me. I felt 100% recovered when I did, for a time, but Dp gradually comes back...


----------



## CharlieFreak (Nov 19, 2012)

Andre said:


> I meant that crying (hard) makes you 'recover temporarily', at least for me. I felt 100% recovered when I did, for a time, but Dp gradually comes back...


I just did it again. For like 30 minutes surrendered to everything and just balled on the ground like a child. I think it's something you just have to keep doing. It's not normal for someone to have that many tears built up inside the. I think this explains that DP is nothing but hidden emotions. Extreme emotions that we need to get in touch with


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

Luke_Mahoney said:


> I just did it again. For like 30 minutes surrendered to everything and just balled on the ground like a child. I think it's something you just have to keep doing. It's not normal for someone to have that many tears built up inside the. I think this explains that DP is nothing but hidden emotions. Extreme emotions that we need to get in touch with


Yes Luke! a lot of it if not most or all of it is due to trauma and un processed emotions. Crying is a wonderful release, I did a little crying last night but I could not get myself to do it for long but it felt so good. The problem is, we are so dissociated from our emotions and feelings that we freak out why we have dpdr not realizing that our subconscious has some things it needs to work through and let out. I wonder if hypnosis works?


----------



## Meticulous (Jul 30, 2013)

I can't cry to save my life.

My solution: onions.


----------



## Andre (Jun 2, 2013)

TheMessenjah said:


> I can't cry to save my life.
> 
> My solution: onions.


 Lol !



Doberg said:


> Yes Luke! a lot of it if not most or all of it is due to trauma and un processed emotions. Crying is a wonderful release, I did a little crying last night but I could not get myself to do it for long but it felt so good. The problem is, we are so dissociated from our emotions and feelings that we freak out why we have dpdr not realizing that our subconscious has some things it needs to work through and let out. I wonder if hypnosis works?


I did self-hypnosis many times and helps a lot. But again, the effects dont last... I think actual hypnotherapy sessions would help more, but im not certain they would cure...


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

Hey luke bro I thought you recovered months ago? Did you relapse?


----------



## CharlieFreak (Nov 19, 2012)

heartless said:


> Hey luke bro I thought you recovered months ago? Did you relapse?


I mean I recovered from the symptoms of depersonalization. Every day isn't hell for me. Part of the process is connecting with all your emotions though, so I'm just feeling a lot of the things I felt before DP


----------



## 313SvdB (Aug 13, 2013)

if crying worked i was better by now


----------



## CharlieFreak (Nov 19, 2012)

313SvdB said:


> if crying worked i was better by now


Are you focusing on DP when crying or the actual things in your life that are bothering you?


----------



## seafoamwaves (Sep 20, 2013)

313SvdB said:


> if crying worked i was better by now


I kind of agree. I've cried over a gansta rap song before lmao. BUT I know for a fact last year there were times I wanted to cry and I just couldn't


----------



## howmuchforhappy (Nov 1, 2010)

I wasn't even able to cry for the first couple years of DPD. but yeah I agree a good cry feels good afterwords.


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

Luke_Mahoney said:


> I mean I recovered from the symptoms of depersonalization. Every day isn't hell for me. Part of the process is connecting with all your emotions though, so I'm just feeling a lot of the things I felt before DP


Very wise of you to play on the safe side and take action to prevent further episodes of anxiety, depression and dp even though you feel alright.

before i got dp i felt "good", and yet it hit me. Now that i'm immensly recovered I make sure this is not just a temporary recovery from this bullshוt.


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

and i think psychotherapy, even though expensive, is the BEST option here. really I feel like a better version of myself.


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

heartless said:


> and i think psychotherapy, even though expensive, is the BEST option here. really I feel like a better version of myself.


You totally recovered heartless?


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

yosemitedome said:


> You totally recovered heartless?


my symptoms have reduced to the point where most time of the day i don't notice them, and it keeps getting better. i just need some time you know like a couple of weeks.

i also moved out of my house yesterday because my father kept giving me shוt


----------



## yosemitedome (Aug 1, 2013)

heartless said:


> my symptoms have reduced to the point where most time of the day i don't notice them, and it keeps getting better. i just need some time you know like a couple of weeks.
> i also moved out of my house yesterday because my father kept giving me shוt


Right on man. I kinda feel like we are on similar paths to freedom. I hope anyways


----------



## DreamingElegantly (Mar 8, 2013)

I LOVE crying like how Luke explains. It hurts, but it feels so good to just let everything out. It's a very relieving feeling. Take time out of your day to sit down and let your sadness out.

I totally agree with your post, Luke!


----------



## floaty13years (Oct 26, 2013)

Crying makes my dp worse!!!!! I try no to cry!


----------

